# Thought lady cats were meant to be graceful lol



## Serianas (20 May 2016)

Well we have had Bixxy for a year now and she has turned from very shy to queen of the house, forever chatting and pondering the meaning of life  so I thought I would share an update of little miss!


----------



## HashRouge (20 May 2016)

She's gorgeous! Aren't cats wonderful?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 May 2016)

What a character!


----------



## Feival (20 May 2016)

So lovely! I'm not allowed another cat as the road we live on is to busy. I miss living with a cat madly.


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 May 2016)

Biff&Buzz said:



			So lovely! I'm not allowed another cat as the road we live on is to busy. I miss living with a cat madly.
		
Click to expand...

 why not have a house cat?  some of the rescues have cats which cannot go out for various reasons or alternatively have an enclosure in your back garden so cat can get some garden time but still be safe from the road.  there was a recent post on here  with exactly this and it looked great.

sorry meant to say your cat is lovely but got sidetracked..


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 May 2016)

You'd have to love her wouldn't you?  Gorgeous pussy cat.  I'd quite happily have loads of them.


----------

